# RAF Strubby



## hydealfred (Dec 26, 2011)

In June 1941 approval was given to construct an airfield at Strubby to act as satellite to East Kirkby. Strubby was closer to occupied Europe than any other Lincolnshire airfield. As a late built airfield it was given three surfaced runways, three hangars and thirty six bomber hardstandings. 

In April 1944, 280 Squadron arrived with Vickers Warwick aircraft to act in the air sea rescue role for D-Day. On July 1 1944 No 144 & 404 Squadrons flying Bristol Beaufighters arrived from Davidstow Moor in Cornwall. These aircraft formed the Strubby Strike Wing and flew numerous missions before the wing disbanded in September 1944 with the Beaufighters moving to Banff. 

Strubby transferred from Coastal to Bomber Command with Avro Lancasters of No 619 Squadron arriving in September 1944 from Dunholme Lodge. The move was not welcomed by the crews. Dunholme was austere but at least it was near the pleasures of Lincoln. Strubby was austere, cold damp, close to the North Sea and in the winter a most uninviting place to be. So it is reasonable to suspect the crews were none to happy to be there.

The squadrons first mission was carried out on 4 October 1944 when five Lancasters dropped mines in Oslo fjord, with one aircraft failing to return. 619 remained the sole operational unit until the last weeks of the war. No 227 Squadron flying Lancasters arrived at the field in April 1945. 227 & 619 busied themselves during this time repatriating POW’s along with training flights. 

In the post war period, Strubby was used to store Lancasters prior to disposal. In June 1949 Strubby was allocated as a satellite to RAF Manby for the newly formed RAF Flying College. For much of the time from the mid 1950’s, No 2 Squadron of the college used the airfield to operate English Electric Canberras, Gloster Meteors and De Havilland Vampires. This arrangement stayed in place until August 1972. 

The airfield was put up for auction in March 1980 in four lots which realised £683,000. One part of the airfield retained a flying interest when Conoco operated helicopters in support of North Sea oil and gas operations. This operation continued until the mid 1990’s. Gliding continues at Strubby to this day whilst part of the perimeter track is used for go carting. 

The shots were taken in November 2011. It was a cold clear day and perfect for exploring a former Bomber Command airfield with all its memories and ghosts. 

The former Watch Office - now converted to a house 






















Looking down Runway 33 






Perimeter Track 






One of two remaining T2 Hangars 




































Night Flying Equipment Store 






B1 Hangar 






Pyrotechnic Store (Ready Use) 





















Slingsby T61A Falke - G-AYUR - lines up with Runway 33 






Thanks for looking.


----------



## mookster (Dec 26, 2011)

Now that would be a fantastic house!


----------



## Faing (Dec 26, 2011)

Razor sharp pics there, great histroy to. thanks. specialy love them radeiators


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 26, 2011)

Love this,what a place to live.I felt somewhat sorry for the poor radiator with its sole purpose in life gone,but the hangars look in good nick ,storage I suppose.


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 26, 2011)

Lovely stuff fella,and the rad shot IS great.


----------



## tigger2 (Dec 27, 2011)

There's definitely something special about the radiator shots. Concrete porn is great but I think I'm developing a new fetish!


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 27, 2011)

great pictures mate ive been meaning to go back for while now did you walk round the old accomadation site where the memorial is there are lots of bunkers


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 27, 2011)

Great tour and pics Alf. Some good remains and bits & bobs. Looks like you had a good day for it too. Nice one.


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 27, 2011)

urban phantom said:


> great pictures mate ive been meaning to go back for while now did you walk round the old accomadation site where the memorial is there are lots of bunkers



Is that the memorial next to the guard house ? I saw accomodation blocks but had been advised it was not a good idea to enter the area due to it being private. There were people working in the area so I stayed out. There were also signs warning people off.


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 27, 2011)

Thats a shame lots to see there no one in when we went


----------

